# Enzo's "pedigree"



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey = why don't you plug them into K9 Data and you'd have a permanent pedigree and can print it, as well as being able to go back even further...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Putting it on there is eventually my goal - I printed a few copies for that purpose. =) I'm waiting for my "validation e-mail" to be submitted...I keep getting an error message when I try to have them e-mail me the code.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Question about K9data...can Enzo be put on there even though he isn't registered? Also, is it a big no no to put in other people's dogs??


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You can still put his info on K9 Data, but you'll just have to skip the part where it asks for his registration #. It will still allow you to enter him without it. It should be fine to enter other dogs as long as you make sure all of the info is 100% accurate.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't even get registered with k9data so I guess it's not an issue. =(


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not an "expert" by any means, but here is what I see.
The mother's side appears to be the "strong" side. There are titles in conformation, obedience, agility and field, suggesting a well rounded background for a golden.
On the father's side there is a conformation title in his distant background.
I wouldn't breed your dog based on the pedigree, but it seems to have some genes for a number of performance areas. Good luck!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, I DEFINITELY have no plans for breeding him! As soon as he turns 2, he's losing the twins. I guess I'm just looking for more info as far as where he comes from, if that makes sense.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been plugging random dogs from Enzo's pedigree into k9data to see if they come up (since I still can't get validated to add dogs...) and I came across his great-great-grandma on a breeder's website. She passed away in 2007 and the breeder said it was her heart dog. I've just sent her an e-mail with some pictures of Enzo and I'm hoping to keep in touch with her. I hope I find more owners of Enzo's ancestors to talk to! The breeder's website is www.dogwoodgoldens.com and the dog's name is Mariah. She even looks a lot like him!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It took awhile, but I entered all of the names and reg #'s in, 6 generations back. Someday, when I have a ton of time, I'll go in and start entering stuff from OFA. His page is at http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=413814


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

What the titles you mentioned mean:

FC = Field Champion
AFC = Amateur Field Champion "amateur handler"
CH = Conformation Champion
JH = Junior Hunter
SH = Senior Hunter
CD = Citizen Dog
CDX = Citizen Dog Excellent
TD = Tracking Dog


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I can't even get registered with k9data so I guess it's not an issue. =(


I had a problem "registering" with K9data when I was using Chrome as my Internet Operating system. Then I tried again using Internet Explorer and there was no problem.

That may be your problem too.

.... nevermind... I see you made onto K9data


----------

